# Help with snacks..



## Nicola16 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm newly diagnosed with gestational diabetes but because I'm only 14+5 the doctor has said they think I had type 2 before too, although I've had no symptoms pre getting pregnant nor during so it has been a complete surprise.

I'm on Novorapid before each main meal and Humulin before bed. At the moment in units of 10,6,6,6 respectively. Also on 2000mg of metoformin a day.

I generally need to snack about 10 am and 3pm, at the moment it's low fat hummus and celery sticks but could really do with some help for more ideas. I've ruled out apples and grapes and BS spike too much.....any help much appreciated.

Thanks all!


----------



## Redkite (Apr 14, 2016)

Nicola, do you need to snack because you're hungry and trying to avoid morning sickness, or do you need a (carb) snack to keep your blood glucose level from dropping too low?  If it's the former, and you want lower carb ideas, you could try a few raspberries or blueberries, or some cubes of cheese, or a handful of nuts.


----------



## Nicola16 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi Redkite, for the most part it's to stop my BS going to low especially in the morning. Luckily past the morning sickness now . Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

I find Belvita biscuits are a good, slowish-release snack if you need a little carb boost - just one or two though. Of course, if your levels are below 4.0 mmol/l then you need something fast-acting, like a couple of jelly babies  Congratulations on your pregnancy, I hope it goes smoothly. Oh, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nicola16 (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks Northerner, it's good to have somewhere to ask questions especially when it's all new! it is just that boost I think at the moment so I'll try it


----------

